# hp elitedesk 800 g1 or prodesk 600 g1. Which is best?



## JGruber (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello, and a question from a computer no nothing. If this question is not in the correct forum my apologies as I saw no "general" forum topic. My situation is that I ordered an older refurbished computer, hp elitedesk 800 g1 and they sent me an hp prodesk 600 g1, saying that they were sorry but they were currently out of stock of what I ordered so they replaced what I ordered with a higher end model. Is it actually a higher end model? The processor, ram, hdd, and ssd were what I ordered it was just the model that was different. But from what I can tell the motherboard ( Hewlett Packard 18E7, Memphis-S ) might be different with capacity of 16 gb, whereas I believe with the elitedesk 800 g1 the ram capacity is 32 gb. I'm not sure of other differences. They said they would replace what they sent me with what I ordered if I so choose. Any advice or help with this would be appreciated. Peace


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome aboard JGruber. 

According to what I spotted so far, it looks like the "HP EliteDesk 800 G1" would be my choice:









HP - Compaq HP EliteDesk 800 G1 Tower | Memory RAM & SSD Upgrades | Crucial.com


Crucial Memory and SSD upgrades - 100% Compatibility Guaranteed for HP - Compaq HP EliteDesk 800 G1 Tower - FREE US Delivery.




www.crucial.com






> HP EliteDesk 800 G1 Tower
> Maximum memory: 32GB - Slots: 4 (2 banks of 2)
> SATA version: SATA 3 - 6Gb/s
> Chipset: Intel Q87











HP - Compaq HP ProDesk 600 G1 Tower | Memory RAM & SSD Upgrades | Crucial.com


Crucial Memory and SSD upgrades - 100% Compatibility Guaranteed for HP - Compaq HP ProDesk 600 G1 Tower - FREE US Delivery.




www.crucial.com






> HP ProDesk 600 G1 Tower
> Maximum memory: 32GB - Slots: 4 (2 banks of 2)
> SATA version: SATA 3 - 6Gb/s
> Chipset: Intel Q85


--









Z87, H87, H81, Q87, Q85, B85 - What is the difference?


With the release of Intel's fourth-generation Haswell CPUs, there are also a whole new line of motherboard chipsets available. Initially there are six different chipsets that are divided into two separate categories: consumer and business. In this article, we will examine the features of each of...




www.pugetsystems.com




.



> Q87
> The Q87 chipset is the most feature-rich business chipset and includes support Intel vPro, Identity Protection, and SIPP. It has six SATA 6Gb/s ports and six USB 3.0 ports in addition to the 14 USB 2.0 ports. This is the only chipset that will work if you need Intel vPro support or a large number of SATA 6Gb/s drives.
> 
> Q85
> The Q85 chipset is very similar to Q87, but lacks Intel vPro support and only has four SATA 6Gb/s ports. The Q85 chipset is a great choice when you want a business chipset that includes plenty of SATA 6Gb/s and USB 3.0 ports, but does not need support for Intel vPro.


*Doc* - Citizen Lab's "Security Planner" (Bruce Schneier advisor) - Motherboard's comprehensive "Guide to Not Getting Hacked" - EFF's "Surveillance Self-Defense" - John Scott-Railton's "Digital Security Low Hanging Fruit" - "Digital Security and Privacy for Human Rights Defenders"


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It's up to you they are pretty equal and I see both can take 32 gb Ram and same cpu's and the brands are interchangeable to me.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Changed title to make thread more searchable.


----------



## JGruber (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the assistance guys. I realize the two computers are very similar but I decided to send back the 600 and get the 800. What kind of made the difference is that the 600 had 4 sticks of 4 gb ram. The guy I talked to said that if available, it would normally be 2 sticks of 8 gb ram which seems more desirable. I haven’t received the replacement yet, so we’ll see. Thanks again.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool. And you're more than welcome. 

*Doc* - Citizen Lab's "Security Planner" (Bruce Schneier advisor) - Motherboard's comprehensive "Guide to Not Getting Hacked" - EFF's "Surveillance Self-Defense" - John Scott-Railton's "Digital Security Low Hanging Fruit" - "Digital Security and Privacy for Human Rights Defenders"


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes while the two sticks of 8 Gb ram is more desirable I would hope both units have 4 ram slots as 4 slots is way more desirable than 2 slots.


----------

